# SINFUL PLEASURES CC 2nd ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CARSHOW..TRACY Ca. 2013



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mark your calenders 2nd ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND CARSHOW *SATURDAY* *JUNE* *15th* *2013* West Valley Mall Tracy Ca. 

Hosted by: Sinful Pleasures car club

PRE-REGISTRATION AVAILABLE
contact me if your interested in prereg or vendor space , and i will send the form over to you

ENTRY FEE: pre-reg $15 day of show(non pre-reg) $20

CATAGORIES ARE 1st & 2nd PLACE PLAQUES, FURTHEST DISTANCE, AND MOST CLUB ENTRIES
Flier coming soon!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Tracy...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Great show last year...bigger and better this year.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's do it again Tracy...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Its gonna be hot...again


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

I cant wait, this will be so awesome, come on out and enjoy....the voice


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Let's do it again Tracy...


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where's everybody at???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*FLIER, PRE-REG, & VENDOR FORMS SHOULD BE READY AND POSTED BY FRIDAY*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

_*entry pre-reg & vendor forms now available . if you would like to enter your vehicle or get a booth set up please contact me and I will send you a copy via email*_


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ciscosfc said:


> 


*??*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*CATAGORIES ARE 1st & 2nd PLACE PLAQUES, FURTHEST DISTANCE, AND MOST CLUB ENTRIES*


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

TTT Sinful Pleasures :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

You know im down:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*​Pre-reg $15 day of show $20*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

_*TTT*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there going to be a bike show also on june 15 in the tracy mall?


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T.T.T.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*__* I made an event for this car show on my facebook fan page check it out....Jimmy's Low Low Production will try to make it out there to film the Car Show....:thumbsup:

*_*https://www.facebook.com/events/325859534180781/*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

_*TTT*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BUMP!!*_


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait.its going to be another good show.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO...


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

T T T


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna be here definately


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Can't wait see you guys there


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

will be here to the top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Last year broke dwn.. I will make it dis year!!!!Brandon!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

***PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS ARE AVAILABLE, IF YOU NEED SOME , HIT ME UP!*


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Do i need mcdonalds money brandon? lmao i wil be there. i got a flat on my way bk from EPA lol


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

We will be raising money for the Hagerty Family like we did last year. same family, same situation. They are trying to go to this years convention in Houston for children with Ectodermal Dysplasia, hope I spelled it right.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> We will be raising money for the Hagerty Family like we did last year. same family, same situation. They are trying to go to this years convention in Houston for children with Ectodermal Dysplasia, hope I spelled it right.


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BUMP..*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Only a few more weeks before we stop accepting entry Pre-Registrations get em in if ya got em, if not let us know and we will get them to you (925)202-4001*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Only a few more weeks before we stop accepting entry Pre-Registrations get em in if ya got em, if not let us know and we will get them to you (925)202-4001*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*ROLL CALL
* 1) GOODFELLAS
2) WICKED RIDAHZ
3) LUXURIOUS
4) SKANLESS 
5) LAYMLOW
6) BROWN PERSUASION
7) GOLDEN STATE RIDERZ
8) JUST ROLLIN
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT
ROLL CALL
*1) GOODFELLAS
2) WICKED RIDAHZ
3) LUXURIOUS
4) SKANLESS 
5) LAYMLOW
6) BROWN PERSUASION
7) GOLDEN STATE RIDERZ
8) JUST ROLLIN
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

T T T


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BUMP..*_


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

iam plannin on being there if i dont tard out and forget about it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pootus said:


> iam plannin on being there if i dont tard out and forget about it


See you there...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*AWARDS CLASSES for June 15th* subject to change or add the day of show

*CARS: 1st & 2nd*
50 and below
50 and below original
60's
60's original
70's
80's
90's
00's and newer
Convertible Original
Convertible
Low Rod
Hot Rod
Muscle Car 74 and below
Muscle Car 75 and up
Sports Car
Classic Sports Car
Luxury 89 and below
Luxury 90 and up
Import 2 dr
Import 4 dr
Classic Import
Wagons
Special Interest
Trucks/SUV: 
69 and below
70 - 89
90 and newer 
Mini SUV
Mini Truck
Elcamino/Ranchero

*PEDAL BIKE: 1st & 2nd*
pedal bike Street
pedal bike Custom
pedal bike Original
Trike

*MOTORCYCLE CATEGORIES: 1st,2nd,3rd PLACE
sponsored by SEDUCTIVE CYCLES in TRACY Ca.*
--------------------------------

*SPECIALTY AWARDS:*
--------------------------------
CLUB MOST MEMBERS/ENTRIES
FURTHEST DISTANCE
BEST OVERALL TRUCK
BEST OVERALL BICYCLE 
BEST OVERALL CAR/TRUCK
BEST OVERALL MOTORCYCLE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT
ROLL CALL
*1) GOODFELLAS
2) WICKED RIDAHZ
3) LUXURIOUS
4) SKANLESS 
5) LAYMLOW
6) BROWN PERSUASION
7) GOLDEN STATE RIDERZ
8) JUST ROLLIN
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a lotta frickin trophies...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> That's a lotta frickin trophies...


Its the same as last year, i think we may have added a few classes tho....


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

B U M P


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT
ROLL CALL
*1) GOODFELLAS
2) WICKED RIDAHZ
3) LUXURIOUS
4) SKANLESS 
5) LAYMLOW
6) BROWN PERSUASION
7) GOLDEN STATE RIDERZ
8) JUST ROLLIN
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

NOR CAL BLVD KINGS CC, WILLbe there.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bivos 64 said:


> NOR CAL BLVD KINGS CC, WILLbe there.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bivos 64 said:


> NOR CAL BLVD KINGS CC, WILLbe there.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT
ROLL CALL
*1) GOODFELLAS
2) WICKED RIDAHZ
3) LUXURIOUS
4) SKANLESS 
5) LAYMLOW
6) BROWN PERSUASION
7) GOLDEN STATE RIDERZ
8) JUST ROLLIN
9) BLVD KINGS NORCAL
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..THE WICKED GONNA BE THERE....:biggrin:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

see you Guys at the show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

8 more days see everyone there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Traffic will be in the house


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll be there, REBIRTH CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop-lockers.......


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Calling all pop-lockers.......



:yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Will be der. Repping stocktown!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> Will be der. Repping stocktown!!


I think I'll be rolling with you Ray:thumbsup: Not sure who else is going but I'll b der!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Koo


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*TTT
ROLL CALL
*1) GOODFELLAS
2) WICKED RIDAHZ
3) LUXURIOUS
4) SKANLESS 
5) LAYMLOW CenCal
6) BROWN PERSUASION 
7) GOLDEN STATE RIDERZ
8) JUST ROLLIN
9) BLVD KINGS NORCAL
10) REBIRTH 
11) IMPALAS Stockton
12) ROLLERZ ONLY bayarea
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down this Saturday...and The Cholo Dj is gonna be right there...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down this Saturday...and The Cholo Dj is gonna be right there...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

I will definitely be there! Can't wait.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down this Saturday...and The Cholo Dj is gonna be right there...


Ok mike see you in my home town, Traffic in the house


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Two more days


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

cherry 64 said:


> Ok mike see you in my home town, Traffic in the house


X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

cherry 64 said:


> Ok mike see you in my home town, Traffic in the house


Ok, bring the Models, I mean the Modelos..ice ice cold!!!:thumbsup: Im heading out in about 30 minutes to enjoy Friday in the pool at the hotel.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok, bring the Models, I mean the Modelos..ice ice cold!!!:thumbsup: Im heading out in about 30 minutes to enjoy Friday in the pool at the hotel.


Orale, have a safe trip


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Tomorrow finally its here see everyone there peace save me a modelo lol


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Here kicking it at the hotel...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Here kicking it at the hotel...


We have a meeting if not id come by with fam n kick it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

cherry 64 said:


> We have a meeting if not id come by with fam n kick it



Vote for me to Dj your aug 11th gig at the pic nic


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vote for me to Dj your aug 11th gig at the pic nic


Mike call me


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got out the pool...water got low...:roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

See y'all there!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

On my way with the fam bam


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

Bout to leave. See everyone there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Here waiting on you...bring your neighbors too.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Pootus said:


> Bout to leave. See everyone there!


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

209impala said:


> Same here :thumbsup:



Same to you, bring your neighbors...


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

Mmmm Buffalo Wild Wings and cold beer.


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

We apple' bee's some cold chelas too


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Whuut up Sinful Pleasurz!!!  my fam n I had a blast homies!! it was one hell of a show a very good turnout thanks for having us


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Here waiting on you...bring your neighbors too.


Cholo DJ u got down with the beats bro!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Great show sinful.. !!


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Great show next time don't let bikes reg and you only got 3 trophies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> Cholo DJ u got down with the beats bro!



Thanks brother, glad you enjoyed yourself...


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Here waiting on you...bring your neighbors too.


djmikethecholod Good seeing you again holmie , music was coo,see u at the next one.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

BIG UPS TO SINFUL PLEASURZ 4 A GREAT SHOW , THANK FOR HAVING US .


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

F*CK I THOUGHT THIS SHOW WAS TOMARROW :banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bivos 64 said:


> djmikethecholod Good seeing you again holmie , music was coo,see u at the next one.




Gracias my brother...


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey where's the pics guys :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> Hey where's the pics guys :dunno:





What happens in Tracy, stays in Tracy...:roflmao:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you to cholo dj and all the venders also to everyone that came to support see you at the next one


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

GREAT SHOW SINFUL HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> Hey where's the pics guys :dunno:





djmikethecholodj said:


> What happens in Tracy, stays in Tracy...:roflmao:


Lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GUS 650 said:


> Lol



Que no?


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What happens in Tracy, stays in Tracy...:roflmao:


WOW LIKE THAT PIMPIN LOL uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A BRANDEN YOU GUYS DID THAT AND THE WEATHER WAS PERFECT FOR THE SHOW LOCS OFF TO SINFUL TO BAD WE ONLY GOT TO SPANK ONE OF YOU GUYS IN BONES BUT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER SHOW LOL uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

On behalf of Brown Persuasion CC we wuld like to thank Sinful Pleasures CC for having us.. We had a great time!!! See u next year again!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT CARSHOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Usually I'd have more pictures but I forgot my camera at home . .


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Put my pictures to shame :tears:. .


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

That blue PU's nice as fuck!


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

MinieMe209 said:


> Put my pictures to shame :tears:. .


Nah bro thx for posting


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

townbizzness said:


> Nah bro thx for posting


:h5: No problem homie, 

Like I said usually I'd have a bunch more pictures but I left my cam at home :banghead:!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> :h5: No problem homie,
> 
> Like I said usually I'd have a bunch more pictures but I left my cam at home :banghead:!



are you sure it has nothing to do with your wife setting the alarm clock for wednesday? Jus askin. Again, thanks for the book, I have already started reading it.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> are you sure it has nothing to do with your wife setting the alarm clock for wednesday? Jus askin. Again, thanks for the book, I have already started reading it.


Bwahaha!

She really did!

No problem Mike, It's a good read I'm sure you'll appreciate it more than most. .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx SINFUL PLEASURES for a great show SOCIOS had a good time my 1st time at your show and will be back next year :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Q-VO homies...  Heres a preview of a DVD I worked hard to create n publish myself... All footage is from northern california sinful pleasures cc car show n luxurious cc n showstoppers car show got hop footage clean ass rides n bad ass jams...60 min long  Im selling them for $15 shipped comes in a DVD case sleeve and dvd label on the DVD...order them by emailing me at [email protected] n ill shoot u my paypal info... heres the link of the preview I posted on youtube, enjoy... Thanks! 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=v6Lvx9-aSCE



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=v6Lvx9-aSCE


View attachment 665597



View attachment 665598


This is the back side of the DVD


----------

